# Dänemark Put and Take Oxriver



## Marv92 (4. Oktober 2021)

Moin moin Zusammen,

Ich fahre ende Oktober mit 2 Kollegen für 3 Tage nach Dänemark.
Wir wollen es zum ersten mal am Oxriver probieren.
Wir angeln alle hauptsächlich aktiv mit Spoon, Gummi, Fliege, Wobbler usw.
Habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für uns in welchen ecken man es auf jeden fall probieren sollte oder welche Köder am besten laufen ?
Sind über jede Infos Dankbar 

Freu mich schon auf Eure Antworten


----------



## Orothred (4. Oktober 2021)

Wunderschöne Anlage. War ein mal da, gefangen hab ich nix, war letztes Jahr, da ging soweit ich weiß irgendwie die Karpfenlaus um da oben und nix hat gebissen, insofern kann ich dir genaue Stellen nicht sagen. Aber Fisch ist da richtig viel besetzt, da sollte eigentlich überall was gehen....


----------



## DKNoob (4. Oktober 2021)

wenn ihr aktiv mit der ulrute seid.. lauft am besten die ganze anlage ab..fische habt ihr in den seen bzw. im flusslauf.bleibt ihr aber gerne an einer stelle stehen. teich 2 am strudel. die hütten links neben den strudel.. zieht die spoons durch die strömung.teich 3 am ein und auslauf.. teich 5 am einlauf. teich 1 ist nicht an dem flusslauf angeschlossen.. dort kann der fisch nicht wech und ihr könnt dort wunderbar den see systematisch abwerfen. die gute alte spirorute mit powerbait nicht vergessen.. die läuft dort auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Oktober 2021)

Marv92 schrieb:


> Moin moin Zusammen,
> 
> Ich fahre ende Oktober mit 2 Kollegen für 3 Tage nach Dänemark.
> Wir wollen es zum ersten mal am Oxriver probieren.
> ...


Die Anlage kenne ich nicht persönlich, aber ich war vor paar Jahren in Velby Klit und habe dem Betreiber des dortigen Sees beinahe schlaflose Nächte beschert.
Eigentlich bin ich dort nur zum Fischen hingelatscht und habe mir auch nix weiter dabei gedacht.
Naiv, wie ich war dachte ich:
Nunja das wird ein Angelpuff sein, bloß mit größeren Forellen als in Deutschland.
Da wird man wohl mit Powerbait, Bienenmaden, Würmchen, Gummiköder oder Spoons mit maximal Einzelhaken fischen dürfen.
Dort angekommen, erfuhr ich, dass da auch Wobbler, Blinker und so erlaubt sind, auch Drillinge an den Ködern völlig normal seien.
Also wieder zurück in die Ferienwohnung gestiefelt, Köderboxen holen.
Wieder zurück am See, hatte ich die Zettelwirtschaft ausgefüllt, meine Kohle gezahlt und mir 'nen Platz gesucht.
Angelkram abgelegt, 'nen kleinen Rundgang am Gewässer gemacht und paar Anglern über die Schulter geschaut.
Die fischten dort mit Powerbait, Regenwürmern, Einer angelte mit Mefo- Blinkern.
Also packte ich meinen 1,8m- Taktstock aus, schraubte meine Baitcaster dran und probierte zunächst 5 Gramm Köppe mit Keitech Easy Shiner.
Nach den ersten 20 Minuten hatte ich dann 2 Fische und wechselte den Köder, nahm 'nen Noike Smokin Swimmer in 3" Farbe Bubble Gum, der lief schon deutlich besser und brachte bei jedem vierten Wurf einen Fisch.
Als ich dann auf kleine Abu Tormentor wechselte, war es ganz rum.
Je aggressiver ich die Wobbler durch Wasser twitschte, desto mehr kochte die Suppe; im klaren Wasser in Sichtweite waren teilweise 4-5 Forellen zu sehen, die meinem Wobbler hinterher schossen.
Nach 2 Stunden hatte ich 42 Fische und einen neuen Aufpasser(den Typ dem die Anlage gehörte), der mir nun beim Fischen zuschaute und hoffte, das ich bald gehe und so schnell nicht wieder komme.

*Von daher nimm Noike Smokin Swimmer und kleine Wobbler(suspender) mit, auch solche, die vom Ufer aus geworfen 2,5m runter gehen!*


----------



## lolek02 (20. Februar 2022)

Marv92 schrieb:


> Moin moin Zusammen,
> 
> Ich fahre ende Oktober mit 2 Kollegen für 3 Tage nach Dänemark.
> Wir wollen es zum ersten mal am Oxriver probieren.
> ...


Als ich einige Male in DK war, sind schon paar Jahre her, haben wir mit  Spinner usw versucht sehr sehr wenig Erfolg.
Muss zugeben etwas genervt Lebensmittel laden angefahren MAIS gekauft , ( ich hatte auch Posenruten dabei) Mais drauf treibenlassen , oder auf Grund . Das Abendessen am Kamin für 6 Erwachsene und Kinder war ein Fest. Das war unsere erste Erfahrung wohl am Bach in DK
Gruß Martín


----------

